# vektorgrafik kaufen. wer weiss wo ...



## aufklebermeister (26. Dezember 2003)

hallo leute,

ich suche vektorgraphiken für einen schneideplotter. wer weiss, wo es diese graphiken zu kaufen gibt? oder sonstige tips?

gruss
aufklebermeister


----------



## hoschi (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

wir benutzen die "creativ collection Butterfly" in der Firma.
Ist natürlich sehr teuer [http://www.ccvision.de]

Schöne Feiertage noch.


----------



## shithead (9. Januar 2004)

Hi. schau mal beiu folgenden Bilder-Agenturen, besonders Getty hat einiges an Illus, auch als Paket auf CDs

http://www.getty-images.de
http://www.corbis.de
http://www.mauritius-images.de

bye


----------



## fritt (17. November 2008)

hallo, 

probier es mal bei Cutcaster....

http://www.cutcaster.com/

oh Gott, mir ist gerade aufgefallen wir alt das Thema ist........


----------

